# Daisy update



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I just wanted to do an update on Daisy's spay for a number of reasons. 

Firstly I was really feeling guilty that I didnt go through with my original plan of having a key hole spay. I read alot about both options and listened to everyones experiences and had decided that key hole was the option for me. That was until I tried to find a vets that could do it. My only option was to travel for an hour which I was not sure I fancied doing with Daisy especially the home journey after the operation. What swayed me in the end to stay local and have the regular spay was speaking to another vet (who was fab, very forward thinking) who told me that even a convential spay if done well should only have an incision of around 3-4 cm if done well and also seeing a local dog who had not long been spayed by my vet and seeing how small the scar was. Daisy's scar is just over 3cm.

It is sometimes so hard to know what is the right thing to do by your pets and sometimes the practical has to be balanced with the idealogical. Daisy has recovered brilliantly and although I would have still gone for the key hole surgery had it been an option locally I think I worried too much about going for the convential option.

The worse thing we have had to deal with is shavers rash! Poor Daisy had a really red looking section of tummy which now looks like it has dried/scabbed. I am keeping a close eye on it but this has given her more trouble than that scar. I have stopped bothering with a cone or vest as she has paid it so little attention but I am always keeping an eye out incase that changes. The cone is still to hand 

The other thing I have noticed is her coat around the shaved area seems to be matting quickly. I am not sure if that is because it is on the edge? I don't want to bother her particularly around her tummy area but I am still removing them on a regular basis!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really pleased that Daisy is doing well apart from the shaving rash! Beau was lucky not to suffer at all with any rash  You must stop worrying and feeling guilty as at the end of the day you have done the right thing for both you and Daisy and have also stopped any potential health risks by having her spayed in the first place! Not everyone is fortunate to be able to afford the keyhole, knew that this was an option (we didn't know about it) or lives within a commutable distance. All any of us can do is what we think is right for our pets and you have done more research than most on this subject! Daisy was one lucky Poo when she got adopted by you  Good luck with the matts  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear Daisy is recovering nicely. Bettys coat around the area they shaved
for her allergy testing matts too around the edges...not sure why...just trying to keep on top of it!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sarah, 

Thank you for the update - that's interesting to read. 

I was all for Saffi having a keyhole spay until our vet told us that it would involve three incisions where as a conventional spay would involve just one. She said a keyhole spay makes sense on a large dog as the scaring would be quite bad but for a Cockapoo she said the scar would be comparable to the size of a cat's post-op scar. 

I think people need to go for the decision that is right for them 

Glad to hear Daisy is recovering so well!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah well done daisy! 
We are 2 days post op and lucky that we do not have a shaving rash x The hardest thing is keeping Treacle from playing with Clyde - but she is absolutely back to herself!
We had keyhole - there is only one scar and it is 2cms so really not much difference. i had to travel to the vets - but I live 1/2 an hour away from my nearest one anyway. I think your decision was sensible and paid off due to the expertise of your vet.
hope Daisy does not have the rash for long and licks from Treacle [who understands] and leaps licks and ear hanging from Clyde - who is a typical male and doesn't get it!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah glad Daisy is doing so well.
Buddys hair is a bit stuck up around his wound also ,im not sure but i think its some blood probably from the op.The rash seems to have carmed down were on day 8 now.
Daisy and Treacle sound amazing not even bothered about licking etc your both so lucky.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Buddy! Daisy tries to lick the rash but not the incision. Even the cone didnt stop that so we have had to be extra vigilant!


----------

